# My dream has just come true! *



## Clair1 (Aug 13, 2006)

I haven't posted since February, this was the time of my last iui.  I had basically given up, i had stopped everything and we were on the very long waiting list for ivf, after 2 years of treatment including 3 failed iui's.  I came back from holiday on Monday and realised that it had been 34 days since my last period (the first time ever that i wasn't counting the days till the next!).  I said to myself that if there was a test left in the cupboard i would take it, but there was no way i was spending another penny on them just to tell me what i knew already.  There was one left, i did it yesterday morning and still cannot believe that it said i was pregnant.  After four long painful years of trying to conceive, that one word has finally been seen on a pregnancy test that i peed on!!!  

It is early days as i am only 5 weeks, but this is the 1st milestone i never thought that i would cross, to finally get a BFP, after so much heartache and pure emotional torture, that i know every person who is looking on this site has felt, or is feeling, to now feeling happiest i have ever felt.    I had come to the point where i had stopped believing that i could or would get pregnant, i assumed that it just wasn't meant to be.   I just want to give anyone reading this a bit of hope, and for all the times you want to scream at the person saying, your trying to hard, you have to try and stop thinking about it, i hate to admit it but they may just be right........    xxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Congratulations that is fabulous news, wishing you a happy and healthy 9months

Personally (and I am one of the lucky ones with a recent natural pregnancy) I don't believe a word of the "Just relax, have a holiday etc etc " that people say and although it may seem like this was the case for you, I am convinced, its just one of those things, if its going to happen, it will happen, no amount of relaxing, pampering or going on holidays will make a difference, pregnancy is a miracle, if you think about the odds, how many sperm start the journey how many actually get close enough to the egg and that one has to actually get in, coupled with the timing needing to be spot on.... its a miracle 

Candy x


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Clair1

Just read your amazing story, you truly are an inspiration!  Stay relaxed and take it easy and a big fat congratulations!!!!!!!!!

I have also got my BFP and know what you mean about forgetting about it...I totally forgot I was on a 2ww, I was totally chilled and I'm sure that made a difference!

Well done and enjoy your pregnancy

Love Katie xxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Congratulations Clair1 what wonderful news, I am so happy for you. Look forwqard to chatting on BFP thread.  

Katie congratulations to you to. Great news

Candy hope things are going well x


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

Thats fab clair does give people hope, hope all goes well


----------

